# Spotlighting bunnys



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

I have herd of people spotlighting bunnys at night. Just wondering if this is illegal or legal.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It depends what county you are in. and what kind of bunnies you are after. and how old those bunnies really are.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You may just want to read this thread: viewtopic.php?f=57&t=30730

It will give you the information you need about hunting at night


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Many years ago , like when .45 was hunting with a club, you could "get away with it". Now days......... well just read that other thread.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Many years ago , like when .45 was hunting with a club, you could "get away with it". Now days......... well just read that other thread.


Yeah, he told me of the days when he used the club and torch..  The good ole' days!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Many years ago , like when .45 was hunting with a club, you could "get away with it". Now days......... well just read that other thread.


Actually.......before them roughnecks screwed it up, Wyoming and Idaho was good country to spot-light in. Sometimes the light would just draw 'em in. Looking at a rabbit running at you in a scope is pretty cool, they get bigger and bigger....maybe that was the beer. Either way, I miss those days. :|


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Me 2.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

...Back in the days of wooden underwear, dirt hadnt been invented and rocks were the new big thing


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > Many years ago , like when .45 was hunting with a club, you could "get away with it". Now days......... well just read that other thread.
> ...


That was how we got women..... _(O)_


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah yes clubbing women. Hangin out at the cave. When men ruled the dinosaurs. And of course clubbing women means going out and having a few drinks at the club, then out to dinner. And the man cave...........

Now back to the thread "shooting rabbits at night"


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't see where it says anything about shooting rabbits.......


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh the good times me and some guys used to have. driving around the hogups all night shooting bunnies in the light. Getting freaked out at a big meteor. Being delerious from lack of sleep. Wish I could do it again but we no longer have that kind of nerve.


----------

